# classpnp.sys



## ejdrijin (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi,

I am having trouble in booting Windows 7.

When i try to boot up with Safe mode, it hangs up on classpnp.sys. After 20mins it continues and doesnt go in to safe mode.
It loads windows 7 but it would be extremely extremely and extremely slow!!

What could be this is it a driver problem???

How can I solve this issue???

Thanks


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

This seems to be a common problem.

I just read through 7 pages here (all different suggestions and different ones worked for everyone) http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...e/2b7213da-ba91-4228-af9d-2ba6b2d2edc0?page=7

Most people had success by going into the BIOS and changing the disk mode from AHCI to IDE.

What brand computer is this?


----------



## ejdrijin (Jul 14, 2011)

Its a lenova... i will give it a check tomorrow as the laptop is not here... thanks mate... hope i will get the good answer!!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You're welcome. I hope it helps. That thread had many suggestions. Good luck, keep us posted. :up:


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

ejdrijin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am having trouble in booting Windows 7.
> 
> ...


You can pretty much take it as written in stone that your system has a malware infection(s). A system that runs like crap in standard mode and won't boot into Safe Mode is a textbook case.

The classpnp.sys issue is really a red herring for the underlying cause of the issue. When you boot Windows in Safe Mode, it reports the last driver _successfully loaded_. That means whatever interferes with loading Windows in Safe Mode is something altogether different. I could tell you how to enable boot logging to see where Windows actually hangs, and I could suggest trying a System Restore, but I think this would all be a waste of time and energy because I see similar behavior all too often and it's normally due to malware. The most practical advice I can give you is to report your thread to a moderator and ask that it be moved over to Malware Removal.


----------



## ejdrijin (Jul 14, 2011)

how u can you do malware removal??? thanks


----------

